# Karcher vs Numatic



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im looking at getting a wet and dry vacuum cleaner. 

I was set on getting a Numatic George as it had the option of being a carpet cleaner. However I have been offered a Karcher 3.600 for a very very good price brand new. 

What are peoples thoughts on usage, practicalities and experiences with machines?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

My first George lasted just over 10 years of abuse, Used almost every day and never missed a beat.

I broke it in the end by trying to clean it and got water in the motor.
Top machine and does what it's supposed to do,

I know nothing of the Karcher so can't comment except that I don't like most of there products.



Russ


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for that. If it lasted 10+ years then that is well worth the investment.

Thanks


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

numatic rob built like tanks :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Iv got a vax and a George i use the vax for hovering and george for wet use but thei both good machines and i nearly bought another george the other day as a spare

My step dad bought a karcher not so long ago i don't know what model but it was a wet and dry one with power tool output on it but the handle brook after a week or two and he took it back and they sead its a common problem


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Its a karcher 3.600, im offered and its £90 cheaper than the george with the same kit, thats whats putting me off slightly.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Its a karcher 3.600, im offered and its £90 cheaper than the george with the same kit, thats whats putting me off slightly.


if you only saw my beast "that's the hoover by the way" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> if you only saw my beast "that's the hoover by the way" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I thought we said we'd keep that part to PM


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> I thought we said we'd keep that part to PM


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> I thought we said we'd keep that part to PM


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

P.A.D said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


oi what's funny i was talking about hoovers :wall:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Law_of_Business_Balance


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

George all the way, mine is currently 12yrs old and still going strong, he's due some new motor brushes soon which is good going considering the abuse I've put it through.
Hasn't missed a beat from day one.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

suspal said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Law_of_Business_Balance


Hahaha I'm one for paying for quality trust me, it is a false economy buying cheap, as the saying goes buy cheap buy twice is it. I just thought karcher had a reasonable quality although the plastic is fragile.

Think iv made my decision and my apprentice wages have suffered yet again.

THANKS GUYS!!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

just looking after your corner buddy :thumb:


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

I have enjoyed the Company of Charles and George for a while now. They've never let me down. Loads of abuse and I mean abuse, often used outdoors in adverse weather conditions.

I would however like to try a wet/dry vacuum of similar size that just has that little extra power. Power is just fine with mains but takes a hit when using a generator. Not sure if this exists. 

I know there are numatics with 2 motors but they are too big for me.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for your input . I shall be ordering later on or tomorrow


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ordered  no discount though Suspal, but I have told them.


----------

